
What is the black bar at the top of Hacker News? - searchencrypt
Is there a CSS issue going on, or is this an intentional design change?
======
seanieb
It's a mark of respect when someone known to the community or highly respected
by the community passes away. Prof. Stephen Hawking has died today.

------
afulton
Now I can't un-see it... thanks! :|

------
jonwachob91
It's a memorial to Stephen hawking.

